# P60 - how to get an old one ?



## colinhanley (15 Feb 2005)

Hi, I am trying to get some old copies of my p60 from the years 1999, 2000, 2001. Is it simply a matter of ringing the tax office and requesting them to send them out or is it more red-tapey than that.
Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (15 Feb 2005)

Did you originally get these from your employer(s) at the time and subsequently mislay them or did you never have them at all? Employers are legally obliged to provide _P60s_ after the tax year has ended. If you did have them buy mislaid them then it might be worth contacting your employer(s) from the relevant periods to see if they can provide new copies. I don't think that _Revenue_ issue _P60s_ at all but I could be wrong.


----------



## Ham Slicer (15 Feb 2005)

Revenue don't issue P60s but they will have details of your pay and tax on file.  They won't have details of PRSI/class/weeks etc to hand.

Also there records may not go back as far as 1999 - without referring to microfiche.

If all you want is pay and tax - give them a call @1890333425 - and be very nice as they're not supposed to give the info out over the phone


----------



## colinhanley (15 Feb 2005)

Thanks, do you know if the taxman will also have employer details (e.g. name) of the tax I paid for certain periods ?


----------



## extopia (15 Feb 2005)

Only if the employer actually paid over the tax to revenue and filed a correct P35.


----------



## ClubMan (17 Feb 2005)

Did you received and retain payslips for the periods in question? It's always a good idea to do so just in case. I also hang onto tax related documentation (_P60s_ etc.) for at least a few years just in case.


----------

